# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Dateien mit der höchsten Blattnummer finden

## Der Lehrling

Moin alle miteinander 

Ich sitze jetzt schon alle Ewigkeiten an einem eigentlich simplen Problem wascheinlich bin ich schon Blind

Ich möchte mit meinem code in einem Ordner die Datei mit der höchsten Blattnummer finden
 kein problem und jetzt kommts 
Bis zur ziffer 9 alles klar
10 kann er nicht
biss 99 alles klar 100 kann er nicht

immer wenn eine ziffer mehr ist kommt mein code nicht weiten

----------

